# Egress Width   vs.   Corridor  Width



## globe trekker (Dec 10, 2010)

I have an existing I-2 hospital with one wing ( grade level floor ) undergoing a renovation.

The existing corridor is 96 inches in width ( as per Section 1017.2, Exception # 6 ).

I have an equipment closet that will have two, 3.0 ft. wide doors that open outward into

the corridor, thereby "encroaching" in to the corridor width when opened to 90 degrees.

Do these two doors ( that are 3 ft. in width ) encroach in to the corridor width more

than is allowed, per Section 1005.2 - DOOR ENCROACHMENT?

We are on the 2006 I-codes. I do not have an Occupant Load to use on this I-2

facility, ...sorry!

Thanks for any insights!  

.


----------



## SBerg (Dec 10, 2010)

2006 IBC Section 1008.1.1 Size of doors...

Means of egress *doors* in a Group I-2 occupancy used for the movement of

beds shall provide a clear width not less than 41.5 inches

(1054 mm).

Corridor encroachment by doors is:

Section 1005.2 Door encroachment. Doors opening into the path of

egress travel shall not reduce the required width to less than

one-half during the course of the swing. When fully open, the

door shall not project more than 7 inches (178 mm) into the

required width.

So if the doors only open 90 degrees they are in violation if they open 180 then they may comply based on the 7" projection.

good luck


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 10, 2010)

The required width in the I-2 is 96" a 36" will not encroach more than 1/2 the required width during the swing of the door so you should be ok provided the door swings opens 180 degrees and does not encroach into the corridor more than 7" when fully open

Wish those phone calls would not interupt and slow down my postings


----------



## globe trekker (Dec 11, 2010)

SBerg  &  mtlogcabin,

Thanks for your input!

The code sections that you listed is what I was looking at and trying to determine

compliance.   The architect has the doors shown on the plans as "90 degree

opening only", so like ya'll, I too believe that these two particular doors are

non-compliant by encroaching more than the allowable 7 inches.

This forum is way cool!      

.


----------



## cda (Dec 11, 2010)

Do all doors in a corridor have to open 180??


----------



## globe trekker (Dec 11, 2010)

cda,

I do not believe that the doors "have to" open to 180 degrees, but rather, when opened they cannot

encroach upon the egress width of said corridor.

.


----------



## georgia plans exam (Dec 13, 2010)

From the 2006 IBC Code and Commentary; "Based on the intent of this section, other situations that could be approved by the official having jurisdiction would be situations where the opening door would not block the egress, such as the door at the end of a corridor, or the room was not typically occupied, such a a janitor's closet."

I know that the Commentary is not Code but, I think it would be reasonable to take into consideration that an equipment closet would not be typically occupied and to not apply section 1005.2 to those types of doors.

GPE


----------



## Examiner (Dec 13, 2010)

Yes, I have seen a lot of AHJ allow the door swings from small closets/electrical/mechanical spaces to swing into the means of egress.  They are normally closed.  Some I have seen on plan reviews even swing into the clearances of egress doors.  Those I have a problem with.  However, a larger room for electrical/mechanical and storage/closets should not get the same waiver in my opinion.


----------



## LGreene (Dec 13, 2010)

When we specify hardware for these doors, we don't stop them at 90 degrees with an overhead stop or a closer with a built-in stop.  We let them swing to 180 or close to it.  I've never had a problem doing it that way, but the Commentary makes sense too.


----------

